# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  PERKENALAN - NEWBIE dari CIganjur City Jak-Sel

## bikers_tiger

Hiii Semua

Perkenalkan saya Ikhsan domisili Ciganjur Jak-Sel tepatnya di Jl. Aselih
Melihara koi baru 4 bulan... Mohon pecerahannya yah suhu2 disini...

Regards,


Ikhsan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal, Om Ikhsan.

----------

